# My Psychic night



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hello,

Just thought i'd update u on my pre op assessment ( re Lap and Dye test on 22nd May ) and my psychic night! Pre op assessment on Tues went ok though the nurse did make me feel even more nervous without meaning to! She told me to expect to feel battered and brusied and generally pathetic!  Great, thought i'd have a month off of feeling c**p being off the 'demon' pills! Hopefully should be one of the 1st on the afternoon list - they like laps to be done first cause they take longest to recover from. Have been told to take next 2 days off work and not allowed to be left alone on day of op or next day either. Mum coming with me on day of op and DH has taken next day off. Bless him, he looked so nervous when I was telling him all about it! Definately going to be consultant doing the procedure and he will let me know what he finds on the same day.

Well moving onto my psychic night    . My friend held a 'Psychic Party' on Tues night - 6 people and you all have your own individual readings which is taped. The lady who did it is a medium and does Tarot cards and/ or can contact people who have passed away and whom you may wish to speak to. I went for full 30 mins of Tarot Cards. Well, she told me in the first couple of mins that me and DH were desperate for a baby ( she knew nothing about me before - promise ! ) and that we had been trying for 12-18 months - 17 months this month !! She knew that I was going to be having some sort of surgery soon ( arghh ! ) and told me that basically everything is 95% fine but there is just something there which is not allowing embro to stick, something to do with fallopian tubes??!! But she told me that it can be fixed in an instant though they will advise me to just keep on trying because she sees me conceiving in approx 3-4 months time ( August / Sept ) !!!!! It will happen naturally when all the drugs etc have been stopped. She sees me having 2 children and that the 2nd will take as long as the 1st to conceive, so to start ttc after about 6 months if we want a 2yr age gap ( which she sees us having ). She told me that she has been 'told' to tell me to take milk and honey or something which is going to help embro to 'stick'. She kept going on about milk and honey and told me to look it up on internet - which I have and found lots of info about how both can help successful conception! She also said that we will move but won't be until about 6 months when we are on verge of giving up! She said I will be pregnant when looking for a house. She also asked if we were planning a holiday cause if we are then do it ( we had got some brouchures at the weekend ) so definately gonna book hol now ha! She was amazing. DH heard tape last night and it spooked him! I've forgotten her web addresss but will find out and let u all know. She has predicted many pregnancies - one woman who was told she could never have children was predicted by this lady that she would have twins went on to indeed have twins !! She does telephone readings if any are u are interested. She really reassured me about my Lap test and also the fact that one day, quite soon, my dream will come true!  

Will keep u posted about everything!

Love Madsxx


----------



## Lucy_loud (Dec 28, 2005)

Hiya Mads

I looked up the properties of Honey on the internet, thought it might be helpful for everyone else.
Fingers crossed for you, lets hope your lady is spot on. I am off to Tescos to get a crate of honey.

Here is the bumf I found

'Sweet success - why is honey good for baby-making? 
Bee pollen is a mixture of bee saliva, plant nectar and true pollen. It is rich in minerals such as copper, potassium, sodium and zinc in addition to 24 others and of the 22 amino acids known to man, 20 have been found in bee pollen.

Susan attributes the high pregnancy rates to the properties in pollen which are supported by 'masses of research'. Several studies both in Europe and the US have researched the beneficial links between bee pollen and sexual health. Pollen has been shown to;

Restore and rejuvenate tired or ageing sex glands in both male and female. This is because it contains natural hormonal substances that stimulate and nourish the reproductive system. 
Increase sexual stamina and endurance 
Improve sexual dysfunction caused by prostatic disorders 
Stimulate ovarian function and increase the biological value of the egg 
Alleviate symptoms associated with PMS 
So is it any wonder then that some women are attributing their pregnancies to bee pollen? Susan doesn't think so. "I can't tell you how many women my Clive has got pregnant," she laughs.

As well as pollen, honey contains other beneficial properties that not only aid sexual and reproductive disorders but provide general health benefits for the whole body.


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Lucy_loud,

You found exactly the same info that I found and printed off - spooky!! Definately going to start eating lots of honey, and drinking lots of milk too!

Cheers mate,
Mads xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Re: the milk drinking, is that like 2 glasses a day, or can you include what you have on cereal and in coffee/tea? Can you put the honey in the milk??

xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Mads,

That is really amazing! Have you remembered her website yet? Was she local ish? I'm well into that kind of stuff.
The honey and milk thing is very interesting too. Will def be eating more honey now   Not sure about milk cos its fattening! (although i do drink semi skimmed in tea and on my cereals)

Glad she has eased your fears for 2moro - Best of luck with the lap and dye. Let us know how it goes.

Love  Jo xx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hello people,

OOOHHH feelin scared now about tomorrow's lap and dye  I am such a wimp, god knows what I would be like if it was some major op that I needed ! Just keep thinking this time tomorrow it'll all be over. I should never have watched this prog ages ago about people having surgery who weren't anaethetised properly and felt *everything* but couldn't communicate that to the surgeons! 

The psychics details are as follows: www.lesleyanderson.com, telephone number 07974 434082. Not sure about how much milk but she did say not to go overboard! I usually have cereal in the morning anyway so just having a couple of glasses throughout the day. Am going to order the honey through the website that Lucy_Loud took an abstract from previously!

Will let u all know how I get on tomorrow,

Love Mads xxx
/links


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Me again!

Sorry Jo, forgot to say that Lesley lives in Sidmouth so not a million miles away at all!
xxx


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Mads,

Just want to reassure you about the Lap and Dye.  I had one two weeks ago and was very nervous.  However, I hardly felt any pain, the worst thing was feeling spaced out from anaesthetic!!  You will need more than 2 days off work though - I felt giddy for a good few days after.  

Spookily, I had done 6 months on Clomid before my lap and guess what - they found out one of my tubes was blocked by a hydrosalpinx (fluid/water tube) which they think stops embryos from implanting.  I am having another Lap next month and then having tube clipped as the fluid is very harmful and detrimental to fertility even if you have IVF.  It does make a lot of sense as I was ov'ing most months on the Clomid but not getting PG.

Anyway, am rambling now.  Let us know what the outcome of your Lap and Dye is.  I wonder if your fortune teller is right!  (Not that I want you to have a blocked tube but at least, like me, you would have some answers.)

Good luck and let us know how it goes.  I'm going on her website now.  Wonder if she'll come to Wales!!!

Lou x


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi,

Well just to say that I survived my lap and dye test   though feeling a bit spaced out at the moment and a bit sick so probably shouldn't be on the computer but wanted to let u know the results! I was so nervous especially when they said I had to stick a surpository ( ? spelling ) up my bum! I kept telling the poor anaesthetist to make sure I was totally under ha! Well didn't feel a thing and when I came round Mr West told me that everything looked ok. He mentioned something about the mild PCOS which was mentioned at my internal scan but cannot recall what he actually said - whether I do have mild PCOS or I don't, will find out at my next hospital appt on Tuesday 30th May. But basically everything looks fine which is great news! Still peeing blue dye and tummy a bit sore but other than that not too bad! Gotta have stitch taken out on Friday. Not feeling too windy either!  

Jo, hunny, so sorry the evil   got u. It looks like we both need to hope 4 round 5 though the psychic reckoned i would conceive 'au natural' which means not until August at least! Hope ur feelin a bit brighter today, drink lots of milk and eat honey, that's what i've been told to do!

Thanks everyone 4 all of your reassuring messages re lap and dye, it really wasn't too bad after all,

TC, Love Mads xxxxx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm glad it wasnt to bad Mads,  hope your appointment goes ok on Tuesday ! 

Sending you lots of


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Mads,

So glad it went well, was thinking of you. Feel slightly better today, will be taking 1st pill of round 5 tonight  
I am due to see Mr West on 20th June now, had apt thru. That is such good news that your tubes are ok  
Take it easy.

Jo xxx


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Mads,

Glad it went okay.  I know what you mean about the sickness - it will pass soon though.  Good news that your tubes are clear - despite what your fortune teller said.  I have e-mailed her and may be going to see her next week! Don't know if I should now as she didn't get it totally right with you (thank goodness!).

Take it easy for the next WEEK.  Hope your lap has given you a good 'clear out' and that you have some luck soon,

Love ,

Lou x x


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi,
Thanks 4 your messages. Cannot stop sleeping today!
Lou- do you live in Devon then hun - to be seeing psychic next week? I really would recommend her - she wasn't far off re my lap and dye as she did say that basically they would say that all was ok. Just hope she's accurate re reckoning i will conceive aug/sept! 
Have ordered my pure English bee pollen, the company have a link through Babyworld - check it out. Nutritionist on the phone reckons it can help both women and men so DH gonna be having some sprinkled on his cereal too, they reckon 2-3 months worth and i should have conceived ( same as what psychic predicted !!!! ). Will definately keep u posted!

Speak soon, Love Mads xxx


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Mads,

Glad you're feeling ok.  I don't live in Devon but am off work next week and was going to go down with two of my friends.

Good luck with the honey - hope it makes things stick!!!!!

Lou x x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Again,

I am gonna book up to see her too, she sounds really good. I was thinking about what she said about your tubes - even though they are clear   if you do have slightl PCOS, maybe thats what she 'saw' - as tubes and ovaries extremely close together    Also, they say sometimes that if you have the lap and dye it can push anything microscopic that may be in tubes out the way and hey presto!! so you never know.  Good luck for Tues.


Mrs G, you would have thought they would have checked your tubes before giving you 6 months of clomid! that must have cheesed you off?!    I dont like taking these   tablets anyway let alone the fact that there may be no point! how bad is that! Anyway, i wish you all the best.

I'm feeling bit better today.  Jo xx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi all,

Has anyone had a browny discharge following their lap and dye test? I'm only getting it sometimes when I've been for a wee! ( sorry if tmi ! ). It's not uncomfortable or anything but just wondered if this is normal? I suppose they have been prodding round a bit!

Mads xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya Mads

firstly congrats on your good results from the lap and dye, great news!  Dont think i recall the discharge thing but everyone is different, am sure the others can help.

secondly, wow! that psychi reading was great, lets hope she is spot on eh

Not sure I like honey, what could I put it on?  where did you get the one from on line?


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Mads,

That discharge is normal after a Lap - at least I hope it is as I had it after mine!

Jo - I had a HSG last August which did not show my hydro.  They should have done the lap last year but it was 'overlooked' (!) by my consultant.  At least now I know exactly what I am facing.

Good luck with your tx Clomid chicks, I don't miss being on that horrible drug,

Lou x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Mrs G29 again,

This may sound like a completely mental Question, but ive been thinking about it for days - does anyone actually know or been told WHY we dont get pg on clomid if we ovulate??! is it cos of other factors even tho everything else seems ok?? its bugging me, ive had all tests and ovulating and all ok but NO its just not happening!!?  I know its a basic question, but one i keep asking myself!!     cracking up !!    Has anyones cons said WHY!!!!!?

Also, why dont some ladies ovulate (except the obvious probs ie, PCOS) ?? i know ur not Drs... LOL!!

Crazy Jo x


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Personally, I think the reasons are that the timing is wrong (unlikely with women like us as we are so in tune with our cycles) or there MUST be something wrong.

I knew instinctively after about 2 or 3 months on Clomid that something else was wrong with me - I responded really well to it, had lots of follies each month, high progesterone etc but didn't get PG.  I have now found out that I have a hydrosalpinx in my tube which makes it very difficult to get pg 

However, you do hear stories of women getting pg on their 6th cycle and even 10th cycle so who knows.  As my GP told me "your body will do it when it's ready" (GGGRRRRRR!!!!)

HTH,

Lou x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi there

Sorry to gatecrash your thread but what you said, Jo, about not getting pregnant is my point exactly.  I keep thinking that if the problem is, say, that the sperm cannot fertilise the egg for some reason then what the hell difference will Clomid make because if one egg can't fertilise then two or three won't either!!  It's so annoying not knowing what is or isn't going on in there.  

I'm on to IUI next and can't feel positive about it because if fertilisation isn't happening then IUI isn't going to be much help.  All this pregnancy/baby-making business is starting to grate me now.

Right, rant over...sorry about that!


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi,

I was told that taking clomid, even if you are ovulating normally, will give the sperm more 'targets'!

Still feeling a bit uncomfortable after lap and dye but getting a bit better every day. Have another appt on Tuesday to discuss things so far which means I can ask exactly what they found on my lap and dye test as consultant told me whilst I was in the recovery room and feeling rather groggy! Me and DH have started taking our bee pollen ( sprinkled on cereal ). Tastes gross but don't care if it works! Feelin quite good at the moment even considering this month will definately not get pregnant cause have missed my fertile period cause too close to lap and dye and really didn't feel like getting down to it if u know what I mean!

Should be ultra fertile next month cause:
1) would have had my tubes flushed through via lap and dye test
2) back on clomid and oestrogen and next month gonna scan me and give me hormone injection to induce ovulation
3) have started drinking more milk and taking bee pollen as suggested by the psychic!

So body, you'd better watch out!!!!!   

Mads xxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

Mads - I dont see why they dont give me that injection to start ovualtion, but never been suggested?!  
Glad you are feeling a bit better. I've still got a bad head    I've just emailed the psychic lady   Need something to cheer me up.

Lotusflower - they wont do IUI for me, cos said cos i only have one tube left less chance of being successful? have you had a post-coital test done to see if sperm and CM ok together?

Jo xx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Jo, no my consultant never suggested that post-coital test.....I am quite glad though that now with the IUI I will be having scans so at least they can see what my eggs are like because, who knows, maybe that is the problem?
I'm sorry you can't have a go at IUI but maybe the Clomid will work and you won't need anything else.  Anyway, the IUI success rates don't seem to be that high.


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Jo,
I don't understand why they offer some forms of treatment to some couples and not others, maybe worth u asking next time about hormone injection to induce ovulation particulary if they think you are ovulating ok and also you had a +ve PCT? Have u heard anything back from the psychic lady yet? It'll be great if u do have a reading done, I found her really reassuring.
Will let you know outcome of tomorrow's appt. Going to have to be very brave this weekend coming as going to meet up with bro, sil and baby nephew whom we haven't seen yet. Good job it's the month when I've been off the 'demon pills!' as feeling a lot more human than I have done for months. They really do mess with your mind / body. Hope u are feelin a bit brighter hun?

TC, love Mads xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Mads,

Yeah she has emailed me, so will try and get 2 more people or me and mum will drive down to see her.
My head is still banging and dizzy too. Def gonna have a break off them after this (only one month left) I dont think Mr W is gonna offer me anything more except IVF next    See him 20th June, so will be armed with all my Q's  

That is brave of you seeing your bro etc at the weekend, i hope it goes ok. Hope ur apt did too, let me know what he said. TC.  Jo xx

PS. cd10 so cracking on with the old BMS 2nite      (BF doesnt know that yet!) ha ha


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Good news!  

Had our follow up appt at the hospital on Tuedsay and apparently my lap and dye test proved everything was ok inside! 1 tube apparently was better than the other ( re dye bit ) but as everything looked so normal they are not concerned about it. So the mild PCOS questioned at my internal scan in Feb was not so as my ovaries, tubes and womb etc all look healthy yipee! The psychic was right as she said they would say that everything was 95% ok and I suppose u could say that the 5% was one of the tubes not being as good as the other re letting the dye through! She also said it would be tubes rather than ovaries or womb, spooky! So will be carry on with Clomid next month ( arghh! ) with oestrogen and I will be scanned around day 10-12 and given a hormone injection to induce ovulation at the right time. This will be for the next 2 months then I will have an appt in July to see if I want to stay on the Clomid longer. Don't think I will cause I do ovulate naturally and according to psychic we will conceive when all the drugs etc have been finished! I told the nurse about what the psychic and she was really interested in it and said she would write her predictions in my notes ha! DH is going to start taking a multi vitamin as well as eating all of his brazil nuts and seeds!! Bless! Still feeling quite positive about meeting up with bro and sil with new baby at the weekend - just hope the feeling remains! Am gonna book our holiday to Cyprus soon, planning to go beg of Sept - need to be back in time for ROBBIE WILLIAMS concert on 19th Sept yipee!!    Psychic reckoned Aug / Sept will be good months for us to conceive!! Definately feel so much more positive not being on the Clomid this month, didn't realise what an effect it has!   

Speak soon,
Love Mads xxxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Mads,

That is brill news. Was it Mr W you saw?  So, they will let you stay on the clomid for more than 6 cycles? They told me 6 max, but its probably cos i have endo etc..  Actually, tried to ring and speak to Natalia, Mr W's registrar today as had horrendous pain yest, think my choc cyst may have ruptured    Thought she may want to scan me and give me some advice. She didnt ring back, hopefully she will 2moro cos pain down the left still there a bit   Dont think i'll be taking more clomid!!

Seems the psychic was very good    Glad you are feeling positive  

Jo x


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Jo,

Well i survived the weekend - met up with bro, sil and new baby and other family including my parents. Was actually really annoyed with my mum cause she kind of ignored me and DH and spent whole time cooing over new grandson and talking to sil. Was really upset by this cause she did exactly what i was telling her i was afraid of just a few weeks ago! But we came home and i got it all off my chest to DH and best pal who has been brilliant so by the time i spoke to my mum again, i had clamed right down and was able to speak 'normally' ( otherwise i could have screamed at her ! ). I suppose cause we live really close to my parents and my bro lives in Yorkshire, she feels that she has to cram in as much time with them as possible when she does see them. I just cannot warm to my sil at all but i am polite at least. I sometimes wonder why my bro picked her cause she is so different to him but they say opposites attract! I was annoyed at my mum and her cause happened to overhear them discussing xmas ( i know, xmas already! but that's my sil all over ) and obviously they have planned for my parents to share it with them this year. Cheers then i thought, we'll just spend it alone! 

Anyway, AF due this friday and for once cannot wait for it to arrive cause dying to get back to BMS after lap and dye. Will be starting the clomid again this month with oestrogen and also going to be scanned and have injection to induce ovulation as u know. Me and DH have been eating our bee pollen so that would hopefully have built it in our systems. Would just help me so much if i fell preggas this month in terms of stopping the jealousy re new nephew cause i know the minute i fall pregnant i will be in this happy bubble which nothing will burst!

Please please please let month 5 of clomid be good 4 us both,
hope u are ok,
love mads xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Mads,

Really sorry your mum was like that, it does seem a bit insensitive but spose she got carried away!?
Lets hope all that pollen etc does the trick eh.
Natalia still hasnt rang me back, apparantely my notes are "on her desk" great! pain has died down again, but still need to see what is happening!    I am CD15 so will be getting jiggy with it later  

Take care, thinking of you.  Jo xx


----------



## nubianqueen (Sep 29, 2005)

bumping for updates


----------

